# Zorro received his CGC cert. today!!!



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Zorro VomTraumhof 10 mths old


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations! What a handsome guy.
Abby couldn't pass the Leave with Stranger phase.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! He's a great looking boy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to both of you great pic!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my gosh, what a handsome boy!!! Congrats!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you all!!!! Im a very proud puppy MOM:wub:


----------

